# Warm water kayak footwear



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

All:
Just got back from a Caribbean outing (cruise, not fishing), and at one stop we went into a gorge than required walking an active rocky stream.

Keen sandels were being used by a number of people, and the guide said his first pair lasted 3 years and he wore them almost every day while guiding (wet and dry).

They look like they would work well around shells and rocks, and provide some top of foot and ankle protection.

Anyone uses these, and if so, any particular model or style best for water sports?

Thanks,
news_watch


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I wear the Salomon Techamphibians. They are pretty comfortable and I like the quick closure at the heel so I can get them on and off quickly. The mesh sides and top breathe nicely and dry quickly, although it'll let sand in if you're walking the beach. However, a quick rinse will get rid of the sand. I think any water shoe would work for yakking since you just need the protection for when you launch and land, so I doubt you'll wear a pair out.


----------



## news_watch (Jun 1, 2005)

AtlantaKing,
I'll look at those.
I'd guess there will be time when I need to step out to push off the rocks or shells. Obviously old T shoes will work, but not for years!


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I wear keens & love them, but they are stupidly expensive. I only bought them because I had a gift certificate. I'd have a whole bunch of trouble shelling out $100 for sandles if it were real money. I'm not sure what model they are. My only complaint about them is that they are a pain to put on, but once on, they work great.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I think mine are newports


----------



## Grady-Black (Mar 25, 2007)

Sports Authority and Walmart have wading shoes for around $8 !!!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Bass Pro had thier world wide sportsman brand similiar to Keens for 35.00 reg price was 50.00 I picked up a pair Sunday


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wading shoes are the last stop of my ratty old running shoes before they hit the trash. I buy running shoes, put a few hundred miles on them, then they become grass cutting shoes and the old grass cutting shoes become yakking / wading shoes.

Reduce - reuse - recycle


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Croc.
They look ugly, but most functional, and fish love them. Fish jumped into my kayaks all the time. They won't smell bad after several years of saltwater use. Very cushy and probably the only one that don't get smelly. I am waiting for one more pair until Costco put them on the floor at around $15. Real men can wear anything. I am waiting for ones with Chartreuse color

Joe


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*Hmm*

These perhaps?
http://www.zappos.com/keen-hood-river-boot-dark-gull-grey-yellow










I like Keens, and have a couple pairs. They are made in China, and sometimes have quality issues. In general, they are solid shoes.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Too Busy said:


> Wading shoes are the last stop of my ratty old running shoes before they hit the trash. I buy running shoes, put a few hundred miles on them, then they become grass cutting shoes and the old grass cutting shoes become yakking / wading shoes.
> 
> Reduce - reuse - recycle


Yeah I did that till I pulled them apart and found mold growin between the soles *ick*


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

BIG FINN said:


> Yeah I did that till I pulled them apart and found mold growin between the soles *ick*



ya gotta let em dry thoroughly or :--|

My Saucony and Asics dry pretty fast, so no funk.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree crocs are the one, they dry fast, don't smell, soft and light. the squeaking noise is just a bonus, not great for spsp the small rocks get in and kill your feet


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

one problem w/ crocs. they are slick as snot when you step on wet mud.

well make that 2 problems; oysters slice thru them like a hot knife thru butter.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

I use surfing booties 2 mm neoprene, and merrell helium ventilators


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

I third the crocs as thats what I wear religously. They are slick when wet but they do dry fast have no mold or fishy smell and they float. I only have the OFF ROAD green pair that bps sells for 39.99 and usually get a couple pair when they go on sale for like 29. Very comfy and have that strap that you can use or rip off and throw away...just plain awesome for paddling oh and I did mention they FLOAT!! Soooo comfy but do make your feet look a little funny as the sun beats thru the top and will leave tan spots on the top of my feet but thats the only negative I have found.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Got a pair of Keen sandals on the way (got them on sale) for kayak use. Will give a review eventually.


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

*Mini Review*

I don't think this warrants a new thread, so I'll post this here.

Here's a short review of the Keen sandals I purchased.

I purchased a pair of Keen Newport H2 sandals. $60 off of Ebay.
http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/ss10/shoes/men/waterfront/newport h2/forest night! leather brown

Good
-Appear sturdily made. Should prove durable
-Comfortable. Can wear them around town and even hiking
-They do protect your feet well

Bad
-Don't dry out very fast
-Somewhat tricky to get on and off. More about this below
-Collect rocks and sand like crazy. More about this below

The last bad item warrants further comment because IMO this is a fatal flaw if you intend to use them for Kayaking. Rocks and sand get sucked right in the side and are impossible to get out without removing the sandals. It is uncanny how easily they collect crap. Combine this with the fact that they are not easy to take on and off... Ultimately this is a tradeoff though. If you want support and protection...

Despite the negatives, I like them and find myself wearing them every day. They are nice sandals and seem to be well made. Once nice feature that mitigates the hard to put on thing is that can be worn like flip flops. You can put them one and wear them without putting the back strap on your ankle. 

I think I'd prefer more of a boot that cannot get rocks and sand in them over a sandle. That's probably the direction I'll head.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

thats why i like Crocs when pebbles and sand get in on a beach launch u can rinse them in the water while on your feet and the stones and junk rinse right out. ive worn my Islanders that have leather upper like boat shoes for 2 years and they haven't fallen apart yet.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

I bought a pair of Korkers wading sandels 2 years ago and love em. they have interchangable soles so you can adapt to your use. I wear them over my waders too with no problems other than sand collecting under foot.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a gift certificate that was about to expire so I bought a pair of Soloman wading shoes last month. They are definitely a step up from my ratty running shoes. Light, great traction, good solid sole for protection from oysters.

1 bad thing is they collect sand. it somehow filters in through the mesh like uppers but can't find it's way out.


----------

